# Why honey is the best sweeteners



## beekeeper39 (Mar 8, 2004)

Awhile ago on these boards, I had come across a page (which I believe was in pdf format) on why honey was the best, most pure, unprocessed sweetener. It was more than five pages long I think. It covered pretty much all of the sweeteners and their composition, such as sucrose, fructose, dextrose. I could really use this piece of information, as I will be doing a persuasive speech on why honey is a superior sweetener. I could not locate this, but need it soon. If someone could help me locate this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I can't seem to get the search function to spit out the results it seems to find. I'll keep trying to search "sweetener" in the forums. Maybe you can get it to produce something.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I think you mean the Norse Saga I wrote for
Bee Culture. Here's where you can get a
pdf of it:

http://bee-quick.com/sugar.pdf

And yes, OF COURSE you can have this printed up
to hand out to potential honey customers with
questions, shove it into your local association
newsletter, quote from it, slice it, dice it,
wrap fish in it, use it as a fire starter, or
put it up on your own website for people to
download. I just don't care!!!

Bee Culture buys only first publication rights,
after that, its mine.

(Wealth is not what you have, but what you
can afford to give away.)


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice article Jim.......


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

> Norse Saga


I remember that thing. Read every word and it was worth it.


----------



## beekeeper39 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks JIm, that's exactly what i was thinking of. It will be greatly appreciated.


----------

